
RFC 3339: Date and Time on the Internet: Timestamps - slumos
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3339
======
bradknowles
Two things:

First off, ISO-8601 FTW! Seriously!

Second, although this RFC is from 2002, it is just as applicable today as it
was then. Or more so, even.

